
Facebook employees walk out in protest of Donald Trump’s posts - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/1/21277135/facebook-walkout-protest-virtual-president-donald-trump-posts
======
downerending
If, like me, you're trying to parse this terrible headline and wondering when
Trump started posting on Facebook, he doesn't. It's a reference to Twitter,
which Facebook owns.

Never ascribe to fake news what can be explained by sloppy journalism.

~~~
mttyng
Facebook owns Twitter?

~~~
downerending
Dammit, apparently not. Apparently FB tried to buy it but failed.

So, now I _really_ don't understand the headline.

~~~
schwartzworld
president presenting inflammatory misinformation on his Twitter. Twitter put
warning on tweet. zuck defend president. people mad. people should be mad
since, you know police seem to kill them for being brown skinned.

~~~
downerending
That seems like common knowledge, but I suspect that actual veracity depends
on who counts as brown-skinned. (And rather than split that hare, I wish we
could work more on universal uplift.)

